# Chase



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I love that picture! He's so beautiful.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. Indeed he is. His tail has a two little tears in it at the moment because I left the filter current on too strong on accident. Nothing a little salt won't fix though.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Such a gorgeous boy!!!!!!! I love his name!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

A puffing pic!
love it!!


----------

